# Grey cockatiel...



## forummehta (Oct 20, 2010)

How come most of you have the grey cockatiel?? Is there any specific reason for getting this one instead of the Lutino??


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When i decided to get a cockatiel they had only the greys, now there is nothing wrong with the grey as lucky is a grey and i wouldnt change her for the world, before i got cookie i wanted a yellow cockatiel as iv got a thing about yellow birds ( 1st ever pet was a yellow budgie called tweety and really loved him), i wouldnt change cookie either which he is a pearl pied. 
The way i see it people dont want they grey because its a dull colour and the others are colourful birds


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Greys are the original tiel, so are more common. They are my favourite (although I do like the other types too)
I don't think there is any temperement differences, just the colour.


----------



## forummehta (Oct 20, 2010)

k...yea I dont have anything against the grey's obviously..was just wondering y most of the pictures have grey coz when i went to the pet shops, most of them were yellow..


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

i chose the grey one because when the breeder gave me 5 or 6 to choose from, there was one grey and the rest were yellow. the grey was cuter and much much more interesting. over a month on and i still think greys are cuter too


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> When i decided to get a cockatiel they had only the greys, now there is nothing wrong with the grey as lucky is a grey and i wouldnt change her for the world, before i got cookie i wanted a yellow cockatiel as iv got a thing about yellow birds ( 1st ever pet was a yellow budgie called tweety and really loved him), i wouldnt change cookie either which he is a pearl pied.
> The way i see it people dont want they grey because its a dull colour and the others are colourful birds


Me to, I did not want a grey at first of te colour but now I see Charlie is te best thing ever in my life and I would not give him away even if you paid me 1 million pounds!


----------

